# inverter which brand?



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

hi 

I need to either add an inverter or buy a gennie'for the dreaded hairdyrer.

searching though the posts on the site,lots of info on inverters buy not much
on brands,I am looking around the 1100watt mark, but cost wise stering are 200 quid and the rest are around 140.

is the sterling worth the extra, it will only get used approx 10mins perhaps 30 times a year.

also my thought is to connect to starter batt'rather than leisure batts,and start engine when inverter on.

all shall I just buy a gennie instead?

all ideas/opinions welcome.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You could use it more 

We charge the electric bikes, the hoover ect when travelling

Also good on journey for the slowcook pot and Remoska

Meal ready on arrival, although the slowpot is better on longer journeys

Aldra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have had my Sterling for many years without problems. It has a remote switch which makes turning it on and off very easy. I can't comment on others as I have only had one. It is perhaps worth mentioning that at the time I bought mine it was a lot more expensive than the price you are quoting, Alan.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We installed a 2100W Ring Inverter exactly as you describe, more info on our blog here:
http://www.europebycamper.com/2011/06/hairdryer-from-12v-in-motorhome.html

I can highly recommend this particular inverter, however I also repeated the installation above using a Silverline Inverter for £160 on eBay including a 3 year warranty:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190673010490

I would certainly go for a 2000w inverter for the extra over a 1000w model and that gives you the most flexibility.

We used ours daily connected to the cab battery with the engine running with no issues. The alternator on a Air-Con X250 supplies about 140 amp meaning at 2000w only an extra 20 or so amps are being taken from the battery. You might find the revs rise a little to compensate for the load, but this is normal.

Make sure you get a 200amp switch and use 0AWG cable to cope with the load. A 200AMP fuse is also advisable.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

There is no comparison, if you have a duff battery/batteries a convertor is utterly useless, a complete wast of money.

If on the other hand you have duff batteries, a genny is always there to fill the gap, there is no need for me to tell you what it is good for.

It is the motorhomers best friend, always there for when you need 240V. No wiring problems to worry about, just start it up and plug in, job done. 

Drew


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We have a Sterling 1000W ProPower Q sine wave inverter and have found it excellent. It's used for a hairdryer on half power at 650W for 10 minutes or so as well as the microwave from time to time. In addition the normal sort of things such as TV and interior lights. We have 2 x 110A batteries and a solar panel and have never had any problems. The remote switch feature is also very useful.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I would go without & stick my / her head out of the window 8) :roll: 

well you did ask for ideas / opinions......


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

The only reason i thought of a 1100w compared to a 2000w, is cable
size, we have a x244 ducato so the battery is under bonnet, and we cannot put inverter under seats so, min 2mtr cable run, which i would think is some big cable.


karl


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

Just fitted a Ring 1100w inverter exactly for the purpose you describe. If you get a Braun travel dryer it only consumes about 850w which means you could run the inverter off the off the leisure batteries for the time it takes to dry hair(I've got 180 Ahr). This inverter comes with cables which are adequate if the batteries are under the seat.

To be fair I've also have a NASA Battery BM1 Monitor which makes the whole issue so much easier. 

I bought the inverter from Ebay new for £105 delivered(auction)

regards

MAC 8)


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Mac

what is the stated watts of the hairdryer you have, the lowest wattage braun i could find was 1000.

karl


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Pan Comida as they say here

or piece of cake
1 hair dryer cost a fiver,just click on slide show

http://www.chapucillas.es/Bricos/chapucilla_82.html


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

kbsserv said:


> Mac
> 
> what is the stated watts of the hairdryer you have, the lowest wattage braun i could find was 1000.
> 
> karl


The one I have has a stated wattage of 900w, but is was bought in Holland! 1000w would be okay if you have sufficient leisure batteries and the wife finds the 900w adequate for drying.

MAC 8)


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Inverter*



Drew said:


> Hi all,
> 
> There is no comparison, if you have a duff battery/batteries a convertor is utterly useless, a complete wast of money.
> 
> ...


So was it you who kept everyone on the air awake and forced us to close all windows and vents in an effort to keep the fumes and noise out


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-124331-.html
Forget an invertor or genny, why not make a hair dryer? I made this for free from bits lying around the garage.
After a 15 min drive its hot enough to use and costs nowt.


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

And then of course there's the travel iron! Got one of those as well running off the same inverter, that really does excite the wife!

MAC 8)


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

Was looking at this one.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330593866721?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Saw a 12v hair drier in one of the motorhome accessory outlets.
TJ


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

TIM57 said:


> Was looking at this one.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330593866721?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Saw a 12v hair drier in one of the motorhome accessory outlets.
> TJ


Pure sine wave is really not needed for a hair dryer.

Forget a 12v hair dryer, the only thing that gets hot is the cable as it melts into the 12v socket  :evil:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

As Addie says, forget a 12v hairdryer. Previous reviews and comments that I have seen about them are that they are a waste of money. We have a 1300w hairdryer in the motorhome. If we are on EHU then it is used at full power. If using it through the inverter (1000w), then my wife uses it on the half power setting, which I think just about all hairdryers have.


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

If you are getting an inverter, there is little point getting anything but pure sinewave as you may want to run a laptop, etc. 
I would sooner spend the extra £100-00 to get a better one and know its upto all task required now and in the future. 
Thanks for the info on the poor quality of 12v hairdriers, having long hair myself I will rely on head out of the window method. 
TJ


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Inverter*



TIM57 said:


> If you are getting an inverter, there is little point getting anything but pure sinewave as you may want to run a laptop, etc.
> I would sooner spend the extra £100-00 to get a better one and know its upto all task required now and in the future.
> Thanks for the info on the poor quality of 12v hairdriers, having long hair myself I will rely on head out of the window method.
> TJ


My non pure sinewave Sterling 1000 deals with my Apple laptop perfectly, 
as it does everything else I connect to it.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Inverter*



iandsm said:


> My non pure sinewave Sterling 1000 deals with my Apple laptop perfectly,
> as it does everything else I connect to it.


 Mine also.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've got a basic 100watt sterling cokecan inverter which charges my lappy and loads of other stuff no probs. I've been using it for years and wouldn't be without it.

Pete


----------

